
Apple seeks patent for paper bag – you read that right, a paper bag - Cozumel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/20/apple_seeks_patent_for_paper_bag_you_read_that_right_a_paper_bag/
======
buserror
Ah, so just like my paper wallet[0], but bigger, and patented.

0: [http://www.instructables.com/id/Paper-
Wallet/](http://www.instructables.com/id/Paper-Wallet/) aka Mighty Wallet

